# Can I tie two breakers together to make a 240v breaker?



## Toller (Jan 2, 2013)

I know about how both sides of a 240v circuit must be off, or there will be voltage at a 240v device; but what is wrong with tying two 120v breakers together?

I assume it isn't allowed because a 240v breaker is 50% more than 2 120v breakers; but I have a bunch of 120vs and I need a 240v, so I am just wondering what the problem is.


----------



## Techy (Mar 16, 2011)

Factory 240v/2 pole breakers have internal common trip, something lacking from 2 handletied 120v/single pole breaker, therefore not allowed to be used in line to line applications


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

:huh:

Maybe I'm the one misunderstanding...240.20(B)(2)


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The problum is you need a double poled breaker not two singles.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

I guess I'm misunderstanding then. Fair enough. Had the reference wrong...240.15(B)...



> 240.15 Ungrounded Conductors.
> (A) Overcurrent Device Required. A fuse or an overcurrent
> trip unit of a circuit breaker shall be connected in
> series with each ungrounded conductor. A combination of a
> ...


I understand the red section....manually and automatically (I.E. - internally and externally, yes?)...

Doesn't the blue section override that as "otherwise permitted in ......"

Not arguing, simply asking


----------



## Techy (Mar 16, 2011)

jproffer said:


> I guess I'm misunderstanding then. Fair enough. Had the reference wrong...240.15(B)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're correct, but the correct 'identified handle tie' will usually cost the same as or more than a standard current plug on circuit breaker.


I actually didn't know that exception was there, so i learned something today..


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Thought maybe I was missing something...that happens 

Glad we got it cleared up.

That exception might be new in '11....not sure.


----------



## Toller (Jan 2, 2013)

jproffer said:


> :huh:
> 
> Maybe I'm the one misunderstanding...240.20(B)(2)


Interesting...
I can buy a package of 3 approved handle ties for $5 and use some 120v breakers I have no use for, or buy a 240v for $18.

Have to chew on that one.


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

jproffer said:


> I guess I'm misunderstanding then. Fair enough. Had the reference wrong...240.15(B)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many single pole breakers are rated 120/240V? Aren't "slash rated" single pole breakers fairly uncommon for residential panels?

EDIT: Nope, looks like almost all non-GFCI or AFCI breakers are slash rated. Is this exception a major change in the code? It looks like double pole breakers are no longer required in almost any residential application. A handle tie can be used instead. Weird.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

I have no idea how common they are. I was just throwing that code reference into the conversation.


----------



## Techy (Mar 16, 2011)

mpoulton said:


> How many single pole breakers are rated 120/240V? Aren't "slash rated" single pole breakers fairly uncommon for residential panels?
> 
> EDIT: Nope, looks like almost all non-GFCI or AFCI breakers are slash rated. Is this exception a major change in the code? It looks like double pole breakers are no longer required in almost any residential application. A handle tie can be used instead. Weird.




exception exists at least as far back as the 2002 code.(240.20 prior to 08)


----------

